# Por no ser



## Dubhe

Hola!
He empezado a leer un libro de Javier Cercas, El vientre de la ballena.
Pero me he encontrado en dificultad con esta expresión
Por no ser, al inicio de frase ¿qué significa?
El escritor dice que después de haberla encontrada, volvió a enamorarse de cierta Claudia. Entonces escribe:
Por no ser, quizá ni siquiera es verdad que volviera a enamorarme de Caludia en cuanto volví a verla, es curioso que guarde una memoria tan precisa de aquellos días y a pesar de ello el momento de mi encuentro con Claudia esté tan borroso.......

No me sirve toda la traducción, es sólo para poner la frase en su contexto.
Gracias!


----------



## Agró

Dubhe said:


> Hola!
> He empezado a leer un libro de Javier Cercas, El vientre de la ballena.
> Pero me he encontrado en dificultad con esta expresión
> Por no ser, al inicio de frase ¿qué significa?
> El escritor dice que después de haberla encontrad*o*, volvió a enamorarse de cierta Claudia. Entonces escribe:
> Por no ser, quizá ni siquiera es verdad que volviera a enamorarme de Caludia en cuanto volví a verla, es curioso que guarde una memoria tan precisa de aquellos días y a pesar de ello el momento de mi encuentro con Claudia esté tan borroso.......
> 
> No me sirve toda la traducción, es sólo para poner la frase en su contexto.
> Gracias!



Es una forma de reforzar algún elemento que aparecerá más adelante en el discurso, en este caso el verbo _ser_, en "es verdad". De forma análoga:

Por no _tener_, no _tenía _ni dónde caerse muerto.
Por no _leer_, no _leía _ni siquiera los periódicos gratuitos.


----------



## Dubhe

Muchas gracias!
Es difícil traducirlo en italiano pero creo haber entendido el sentido..


----------



## 0scar

Yo no lo entiendo, y por lo que hay de contexto no creo que alguien lo entienda.


----------



## kreiner

No es difícil de entender. Basta leer la explicación de Agró. Una forma alternativa sería: "Puestos a no ser..." Pero concuerdo con Dubhe en que la traducción al italiano no es fácil.


----------



## 0scar

No se puede traducir porque no se entiende con *"lo que hay de contexto". *


----------



## Neuromante

Es exactamente lo que ha puesto Agró. Se puede cambiar por algo del tipo "Podría ser incluso que ni siquiera sea verdad..." Pero el significado está clarísimo: "Entre las muchas cosas que no puede asegurar que recuerde correctamente está *incluso* etc, etc"

No es "también" es "incluso", que no es lo mismo.


----------



## 0scar

Agró said:


> Por no _tener_, no _tenía..._
> Por no _leer_, no _leía..._


 
Por no_ ser_, no_ era_...

Me ha de estar funcionando mal la compu de nuevo, a mi se me pierde el no era...


----------



## gatogab

El escritor dice que después de haberla encontrada, *volvió a enamorarse* de cierta Claudia. Entonces escribe:



> _*Puesto a no ser quizá ni siquiera es verdad que volviera a enamorarme de Caludia ... *_





> "*Podría ser incluso que ni siquiera sea verdad* que volviera a enamorarme de Claudia" ...


Yo no entiendo lo que quieren decir estas frases.
Además que esta hebra pertenece a otro foro, quizás  "solo español"


----------



## Neuromante

Gatogab: El resto está en el resto (Valga la redundancia) de la frase: Volverse a enamorar *en cuanto *la vio y añade que no recuerda bien el reencuentro.


Por cierto:
Pones dos citas que no citan nada escrito en el hilo, además están incompletas; falta lo de detrás de los puntos suspensivos o el contexto (Visto que no están completas) Disculpa pero no se entienden. ¿Podrías ser más específico, por favor?


----------



## Dubhe

Si lo que hay de contesto no es suficiente puedo escribir otro texto.. aunque si pienso que no falta...

Aún no ha pasado año y medio y sin embargo es como si ya hubiera pasado mucho tiempo desde la tarde de agosto en que volví a ver a Claudia y volví a enamorarme de ella. o eso es al menos lo que entonces pensè y lo que desde entonces he pensado a menudo: qué volví a enamorarme de ella en cuanto volví a verla y que por tanto fue inevitable todo lo que como consecuencia de ese encuentro ha ocurrido después. [...] Pero basta que reflexione un poco para admitir sin dificultad que la certeza de que todo fue inevitable ha sido durante todo este tiempo un antídoto màs o menos eficaz contra el remordimiento y la culpa, y quizá también contra la nostalgia y el deseo; porque lo cierto es que no es verdad: la verdad es que todo pudo evitarse, que nada tuvo por qué ocurrir como ocurriò, y que si ocurriò fue proque alguien quiso o no evitò que ocurriera, seguramente yo, y de ahì entonces el remordimiento y la culpa y a ratos la nostalgia y el deseo. Por no ser, quizà ni siquiera es verdad que volviera a enamorarme de Claudia en cuanto volví a verla, es curioso que para bien o para mal guarde una memoria tan precisa de aquellos días y apesar de ello el momento de mi encuentro con Clauda esté tan borroso, de lo ùnico que estoy seguro es de que aquella tarde [...] me dejé blandamente derrotar por un estado de ànimo [...] que ya no recordaba y que me retrocedió de un modo fulminante a la época de mi adolescencia en que estuve enamorado de Claudia.


¿Es suficente? espero que sí.


----------



## 0scar

Ese _Por no_ ser suena a cuerpo extraño o a frase huérfana, quizás le falta  algo -_Por no_ _ser_ xxx yyy zzz- debido a un problema de impresión.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Por cierto:
> Pones dos citas que no citan nada escrito en el hilo, además están incompletas; falta lo de detrás de los puntos suspensivos o el contexto (Visto que no están completas) Disculpa pero no se entienden. ¿Podrías ser más específico, por favor?


 
Ya lo dije: no entiendo lo que quiere decir la frase.
Por mucho que ponga las opciones que han sugerido en el lugar del '_original'._
Agró, Kreiner y tú explican cosas que ya saben, ¿comprendes?. Y por eso les parece natural. En cambio yo jamás la he leído ni oído.
Y esto me inquieta.


----------



## Neuromante

Pues no hay más explicación posible. *Por no ser*, ni es posible poner más contexto.



A ver si ahora...


----------



## gatogab

Dubhe said:


> Si lo que hay de contesto no es suficiente puedo escribir otro texto.. aunque si pienso que no falta...
> 
> Aún no ha pasado año y medio y sin embargo es como si ya hubiera pasado mucho tiempo desde la tarde de agosto en que volví a ver a Claudia y volví a enamorarme de ella. o eso es al menos lo que entonces pensè y lo que desde entonces he pensado a menudo: qué volví a enamorarme de ella en cuanto volví a verla y que por tanto fue inevitable todo lo que como consecuencia de ese encuentro ha ocurrido después. [...] Pero basta que reflexione un poco para admitir sin dificultad que la certeza de que todo fue inevitable ha sido durante todo este tiempo un antídoto màs o menos eficaz contra el remordimiento y la culpa, y quizá también contra la nostalgia y el deseo; porque lo cierto es que no es verdad: la verdad es que todo pudo evitarse, que nada tuvo por qué ocurrir como ocurriò, y que si ocurriò fue proque alguien quiso o no evitò que ocurriera, seguramente yo, y de ahì entonces el remordimiento y la culpa y a ratos la nostalgia y el deseo. Por no ser,*(por no ser, ¿qué cosa?)* quizà ni siquiera es verdad que volviera a enamorarme de Claudia en cuanto volví a verla, es curioso que para bien o para mal guarde una memoria tan precisa de aquellos días y apesar de ello el momento de mi encuentro con Clauda esté tan borroso, de lo ùnico que estoy seguro es de que aquella tarde [...] me dejé blandamente derrotar por un estado de ànimo [...] que ya no recordaba y que me retrocedió de un modo fulminante a la época de mi adolescencia en que estuve enamorado de Claudia.
> 
> 
> ¿Es suficente? espero que sí.


----------



## Neuromante

Verdad que volviera a enamorarse, etc. etc.

Está añadiendo un "no ser" más a una lista, pero no hace falta el contexto. Es una expresión de lo más normal, no tiene más contenido que el que tiene. Mira lo que puso Agró arriba del todo.


Y lo dejo. Repito que ya está todo explicado y, por mi parte, se ha acabado. Lo dejo.


----------



## gatogab

E' complicato come il *"che te lo dico a fare"* nel film Donnie Brasco


----------



## Neuromante

No, es español normal, sencillo, simple, claro, común, de uso diario, absolutamente extendido (No por nada es básico) coloquial pero no "de baja extracción" y en un contexto (Si es que en este caso fuera necesario, que no lo era) completamente explicado.

De complicado no tiene absolutamente nada y soy plenamente consciente de eso, por lo cual... sedo el turno a quien quiera tomarlo. Por mi parte el hilo está completo.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> De complicado no tiene absolutamente nada y soy plenamente consciente de eso, por lo cual... *cedo* el turno a quien quiera tomarlo.


----------



## honeyheart

Lo tomo yo. 

Creo que entendí la explicación.  Ese "por no ser" conecta lo que _no era verdad_ dicho anteriormente, con lo que _quizá tampoco sea verdad_ que dice después:



Dubhe said:


> ... porque lo cierto es que *no es verdad*: la verdad es que todo pudo evitarse, que nada tuvo por qué ocurrir como ocurrió, y que si ocurrió fue porque alguien quiso o no evitó que ocurriera, seguramente yo, y de ahí entonces el remordimiento y la culpa y a ratos la nostalgia y el deseo. Por no ser, *quizá** ni siquiera es verdad* que volviera a enamorarme de Claudia en cuanto volví a verla, es curioso que para bien o para mal guarde una memoria tan precisa de aquellos días y a pesar de ello el momento de mi encuentro con Claudia esté tan borroso...



Oscar, gatogab y yo no lo entendimos porque en nuestras regiones de origen no se usa en absoluto.  Para expresar lo mismo, yo, en cambio, diría algo así:

_"*Y si hablamos de cosas que no son verdad*, quizá ni siquiera es verdad que volviera a enamorarme de Claudia en cuanto volví a verla."_



P.D.: Que alguien le avise al autor que el verbo "retroceder" no tiene uso transitivo, no se puede decir que algo _te retrocede_, sino, a lo sumo, que _te hace retroceder_:



Dubhe said:


> que ya no recordaba y que *me retrocedió* de un modo  fulminante a la época de mi adolescencia en que estuve enamorado de  Claudia.


----------



## gatogab

honeyheart said:


> Oscar, gatogab y yo no lo entendimos porque en nuestras regiones de origen no se usa en absoluto.





gatogab said:


> Agró, Kreiner y tú explican cosas que ya saben, ¿comprendes?. Y por eso les parece natural. En cambio yo jamás la he leído ni oído.
> Y esto me inquieta.


  Gracias HyHt, buen domingo.


----------

